# come on, just answer.



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

I tried to call my STBXH because i just remembered his name is still on my bank account and last night he told me he has 20 dollars left and he doesnt get paid for another week. So now im hoping he doesnt get desperate and try to take some money out. he doesnt have a card but my friend was saying he could route money to his account. He hasnt done this yet, but soon he will be losing his job and i dont want him to get desperate and try to take any of my money. I want his name off my account, asap. I also want him to change his address, he has things sent to my house instead of his. (except the bills he has gotten down there.)

He of course is barely speaking to me. I dont know why. Now im starting to feel panicky about when he loses his job if his names on my account and now he isnt speaking to me, so i dunno how to get him to take it off.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

go to the bank tommrow close out the joint acct. and open a new one in your name only- thats what i did
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

If it's your bank account, can you not go to your bank and have his name taken off the account yourself? If they are your funds, can you not just open a new account and transfer the funds into it?


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Open a new account and move the money. Then close the first account. Go into the bank and they can do this while you sit there. I did this but my stbxh knew my online login, guessed my new password (could kill myself for not using something tougher) and removed a ton of money. Has yet to return half. Please don't make my mistake!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InTheBedIMade (May 20, 2012)

I feel like your looking for a reason to hear his voice. I'm at the same stage in my separation. Let's post on forums instead, ok? 
Oh, and close the account.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

